# Can goats eat Okra?



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Okay, things got hectic...and we forgot to pick the Okra. The pods are all around 8-10 inches long..and they are tough. Can I feed them to the goats?

Or does anyone have any suggestions what to do besides composting them all?

Thanks,
Tamar


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I can't imagine that it would hurt them, as long as you don't feed too many at once. Whether or not they'll eat them . . . :shrug: Mine love pumpkin and zucchini, so they probably will.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I've been cutting down the okra plants and feeding them to the goats. They love the leaves, but usually leave the pods.

When you are done with the okra for the year, be sure to let a few pods dry and save seed.  

mary


----------



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks all,

Well all my fretting was needless. Like you said....they were not interested in that tough okra either. The compost finally got fed lol.
I'll wait till the plants are done and try feeding them to the goats.

How much in the garden can be given to the goats? I have tomatoe and pepper plants and garden gooseberry plants and a bunch of cauliflower and cabbage and broccoli that those pesky white caterpillars destroyed still in the garden too. 
I guess the best question is...is there anything in our gardens that is harmful to goats? I can compost that and whatever is edible for them I'll toss their way as I clean up the garden soon.

Blessings,
Tamar


----------



## Lizzieag (Jul 9, 2007)

I heard that Tomato plants are bad for goats. Although I could swear that I fed them to our goats when I was a teenagers. I feed my goats broccoli, cauliflower, and cabbage on a regular basis.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

We have 2 goats and one friendly deer that eat okra. If they are HUGE they wont eat them, but if they are too big for humans, but not 12 inches long yet, they will eat them.  

My goats gather outside the garden waiting for me to throw veggies out several times a week. Anything except those giant squash and zucchini. lol
Even the pig wont eat those unless I cook them first. 

I give my goats tomato plants too and they are fine. Altho, it's usually just the equivalent of one plant, or trimmings, split among 15 goats.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Tomato plants are poisonous. I wouldn't feed them to anything.
mary


----------

